# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  الفرق بين المصادر والمراجع

## أبو أويس علي الخطيب

من يفيدني عن الفرق بين المصادر والمراجع في العلوم المختلفة؟ ولا أريد الاقتصار على علم التاريخ فقط.

----------


## فالح الحجية

المرجع هو النص او مجموعة النصوص التي تدرس للاستعانة فيها بالبحث المعين ولتطوير ه
اما المصدر فهو كل نص يؤخذ من مقالة اوكتاب اخر للاستشهاد به في البحث او لزيادة معلوما ته على  ان يقيد هذا النص اويحصر بين قوسين للألا يختلط في نص البحث مع وجوب الاشارة ممن اخذ

----------


## أبو همام السعدي

المصادر (الكتب الأصلية) ككتب الأحاديث المسندة (البخاري مسلم الترمذي أحمد...), وكتب أصول المذاهب مثلاً, في الشافعي "الأم",...وهكذا..  .
المراجع (الكتب الفرعية) أي المتفرعة عن كتب الأصول, وذاكَ إما أن يكونَ فيهنَّ, -ككتاب الإقناع بحل ألفاظ متن أبي شجاع- في فقه الشافعية مثلاً, أو إلحاقا بهنَّ -ككتاب المدخل إلى مذهب الإمام الشافعي- .

ويوجدُ فروقاً أخرَ في كتب "البحث العلمي" .

----------


## أبو الفداء المدني

ومن الفروق أيضا:
أن المرجع يعود إلى المصدر وليس العكس.

----------


## الحامد لله

الحمد لله ... ماشاء الله معلومات رائعة

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

المصدر: ما كانت فيه فكرة المؤلف أصلية، أي من جمعه الخاص، كلسان العرب في اللغة، وصحيح البخاري في الحديث، والرسالة في أصول الفقه، ودواوين الشعر.
والمرجع: ما اعتمد على المصدر، فكان فيه المؤلف جامعا، مرتبا.

----------


## معروفي

أخي الكريم : 
افتح الرابط الآتي واقرأ ما يشفي غليلك حول هذا الموضوع .
http://www.landcivi.com/new_page_45.htm

----------


## ريمه الخاني

وكذلك المصدر يذكر عندما تقتبس منه نصا حرفيا، المرجع مقتبسا بتصرف على ماأظن. مارأيكم دام فضلكم؟.

----------


## ريمه الخاني

> أخي الكريم : 
> افتح الرابط الآتي واقرأ ما يشفي غليلك حول هذا الموضوع .
> http://www.landcivi.com/new_page_45.htm


الرابط غير صالح ربما هذا :https://www.facebook.com/NadyAlbyanL...11281842321707

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

خلاصة هذا: المصدر هو مصدر المعلومة الأصلي، وأما المرجع فهو الذي ذكر المعلومة عن مصدرها الأساسي.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وأحيانا في مناقشات الرسائل العلمية تستعمل اللفظتان بمعنى .

----------

